# Serwer NFS nie działa

## cabana

Witajcie mam problem z serwerem NFS pod gentoo otóż nie działa on w ogóle. 

Próbowałem łączyć się z sieci jak i po localhost i tak jest timeout przy próbie zamontowania udziału.

Firewall odblokowany.

Kernel 

```
Linux usernode 3.8.6-hardened #12 SMP Sat May 11 23:08:53 CEST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D410 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Do jądra dodane obsługa serwera NFS

/etc/conf.d/nfs

```

# /etc/conf.d/nfs

# If you wish to set the port numbers for lockd,

# please see /etc/sysctl.conf

# Optional services to include in default `/etc/init.d/nfs start`

# For NFSv4 users, you'll want to add "rpc.idmapd" here.

NFS_NEEDED_SERVICES="rpc.idmapd"

# Number of servers to be started up by default

OPTS_RPC_NFSD="8"

# Options to pass to rpc.mountd

# ex. OPTS_RPC_MOUNTD="-p 32767"

OPTS_RPC_MOUNTD=" -V 4 -N 3 -N 2"

# Options to pass to rpc.statd

# ex. OPTS_RPC_STATD="-p 32765 -o 32766"

OPTS_RPC_STATD=""

# Options to pass to rpc.idmapd

OPTS_RPC_IDMAPD=""

# Options to pass to rpc.gssd

OPTS_RPC_GSSD=""

# Options to pass to rpc.svcgssd

OPTS_RPC_SVCGSSD=""

# Options to pass to rpc.rquotad (requires sys-fs/quota)

OPTS_RPC_RQUOTAD=""

# Timeout (in seconds) for exportfs

EXPORTFS_TIMEOUT=30

# Options to set in the nfsd filesystem (/proc/fs/nfsd/).

# Format is <option>=<value>.  Multiple options are allowed.

#OPTS_NFSD="nfsv4leasetime=30 max_block_size=4096"

```

Proszę o jakieś wskazówki, w logu nic nie ma  :Sad: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *cabana wrote:*   

> Do jądra dodane obsługa serwera NFS

 

Wielu już miało „dodane” przed Tobą, dla pewności:

```
zgrep -i nfs /proc/config.gz
```

/etc/exports?

----------

## cabana

```

gentoo linux-3.8.6-hardened # cat .config | grep NFS

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V2=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FSCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

```

```

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/home/przemek/public   192.168.2.0/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check)

```

----------

## lazy_bum

To NFSv4? To on działa? ;)

nfsd w ogóle startuje?

Jajo -hardened? Nie masz tam jakiegoś selinux?

----------

